

Ask HN: Do you check the length of the article before reading it? - sathishmanohar

I find myself doing this a lot, I usually read articles that are short to moderately long ( less than 15 paragraphs )<p>I know judging the quality of an article with its size is stupid, but, I do it all the time.<p>What are your reading habits?
======
mooism2
I don't check how long an article is before I start reading it, but if it goes
on for too long without getting anywhere I'll stop.

